# Hublot Big Bang Geneve Vendome authentication



## DKA (Jan 22, 2019)

I have received a Hublot Big Bang , Geneve , Vendome collection #582888 recently . I want to know if it's fake or real. Can anyone help me out , please ?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Newbies are kindly asked to familiarize with our fora prior to posting. Moved your post to our Hublot forum. Simply the more suitable place.


----------



## DKA (Jan 22, 2019)

Can u plz guide me how to proceed now ?


----------



## DKA (Jan 22, 2019)

stuffler said:


> Newbies are kindly asked to familiarize with our fora prior to posting. Moved your post to our Hublot forum. Simply the more suitable place.


Sorry for the blunder , but can you please reply to my query ?


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

Disgusting fake.


----------



## mharris660 (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks fake, cheap and ugly.


----------



## TSeay18 (Apr 12, 2019)

100% Fake brother, they're using a classic fusion dial with a fake big bang case (the real watch has an open case back) and that serial# doesn't pull up a real watch in the Hublot system - I just ran it for you.


----------



## Dragonspridenyc (Apr 22, 2019)

Looks fake to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

